# Billing 64450 both feet to Medicare



## Lynn24701 (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello, I work for a podiatrist which does 64450 on both feet.  There have been some billing issues with this code.  How should I correctly code the 64450 injection bilaterally to Medicare?  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

